# Inflatable Kayak choices?



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Any pearls of wisdom regarding a good choice of decent quality two person inflatable kayak to stick in the boot of the motorhome for foreign trips?

Usage likely to include lakes / rivers & the odd bit of calm(ish) seashore, not planing any serious white water stuff at this stage.

Would like a kit that includes paddles & couple of life jackets, don't need the hand pump as the truck has an on board compressor that I guess can be adapted to take the hassle out of inflation duty's.

Had an email from world of camping with a deal on a Sevylor Hudson 2+1 that looks to be a decent bit of kit?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I popped a Hudson, but I was surfing it in 8' surf!

It's okay but very wide which makes it stable but a pain to paddle kayak style and the seats don't lend themselves to canadian style paddling.

A pain to dry out as well.

We went through the Hudson and a pair of £200 cheapies before buying rigid SOTs which are a nightmare to transport. If I could afford it I would buy Gumotex.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've had a few...

First one was a Gumotex Helios 2 which was a brilliant canoe with superb straight line tracking but not very stable for getting in or out. Packs down well to stow in the van. Had it for several years before selling it on for a....

Sevylor Colorado, great quality and very stable but doesn't track as well as the Helios unless the detacheable skeg is fitted. Folds down well to stow and loads of storage for your gear.

If you're new to it all then the Colorado is the best choice as its more stable than the Helios but overall, both are superb canoes and we've used them both on rivers, lakes and the sea all over Europe including the Fjords of Norway and the Aegean sea around Greece. We take ours everywhere the van goes.

Don't be tempted by the cheapo's on ebay and the likes, about £ 200 - 300 quid would be a reasobale price to pay imho.

Pete


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I use a Canadian regularly at home with an electric outboard and wanted something similar to tow alongside to take a couple of guests to Henley Festival.

I tried a Sevelor inflatable canoe. It took two up OK. Main problems were 
- getting it back into its bag 
- drying it out beforehand.

The later was due to its having the inflatable sections being separate and held within a more durable outer. This sounds sensible but the water caught in between just wouldn't dry until the inners were taken out. It took two days in my garage at home.

The air bags were water tight but a seam in the outer let in water on the first use so the guests got wet bottoms and I got a refund. :lol: I would only consider a one piece next time. 

Now I have a MH I was considering an inflatable rib strapped to the back. Avon do a nice one which packs into its shell.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
I tow a old town 16' on a trailer, no chance of getting it on the roof, dont want a inflatable.

had it out this weekend on the broads near norwich, 2 hrs paddling and an hour with an electric outoard.

neill
cambridge


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought a new Sevylor Colorado three weeks ago and am absolutely delighted with it. Used it week before last in the Lake District and it was wonderful! We've got three sit on top Malibu kayaks that we use in the sea but I wanted a kayak to take in the van without having to attach it to the top or the back. I did quite a lot of research before choosing, particularly because the Colorado was so highly rated and I didn't want to be a "lemming"! It's easy to inflate - took less than 10 minutes and handles very well. Absolutely essential to have the skeg fitted for proper handling. It's not the fastest kayak around but I was aware of that. Equally not the slowest. The seats are fantastically comfortable and the stability is very good. If you want a two seater inflatable kayak that is going to be used for leisurely kayaking on lakes, rivers and moderate seas then I have no hesitation in recommending it. Probably no surprise that it is the most popular inflatable kayak in its class.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

You could also have a look at Zpro, a competitor of Sevylor. Just bought one, like it a lot.

Pieter


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Costco do a reasonable one


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Have a look at this thread;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-103904-20.html


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

i have the sevylor hudson, no complaints, good bit of kit and fits in motorhome locker. great for 2 people and also not too big for using solo. all the best sean


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone have experience of the Sevylor K330R Riviera
http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/Sevylor-Riviera-2-Person-Inflatable-Kayak.html
or K79 Tahiti Classic?
http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/Sevylor-Tahiti-Kayak.html


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Superb, thanks everyone for the response's. 

I think I have narrowed it down to either the well regarded Colorado or a Sea eagle 370 pro, taking a trip to Costco later just incase they have either on offer!


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

we were in decathlon a short while ago they had a good 
range price seemed good you could try them.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Of your two semi finalists the Sea Eagle has far superior build quality and longevity.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you get one?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Canyon*

We have the Sevylor 2 seat Canyon

Cost £139 and great for occasional, not too serious fun.

TM


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes sure did.

I purchased the sea eagle 370 with delux seats as I have a dodgy back at the moment, I have to say I am delighted with the support they provide, especially when compared to the seats on a couple of sevylor boats I tried. 

I've only had a quick run out on one of the ponds at home, but am very impressed with it so far. It was really easy to inflate with the included pump (I recon it took me no more than 5 mins) & seems very stable, easy to paddle & gets a decent lick on after only a few strokes. 

Looking forward to using it properly at some point in the near future!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I found this company very good and they have stores nationwide.

http://www.brookbankcanoes.co.uk/


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*great*

We have a Sevylar colorado, took it in our duetto, it is/was great, we used our Jetski life jackets which actually were to good for the boat so could have done with smaller ones, but the boat was great, so much so our friend got the same one! I lurve the jet ski better tho, ah.....................


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Have sent you a PM regards lifejackets

Waz


----------



## moragg (Jun 6, 2009)

Costco had the Colorado as a package deal with paddles and other stuff a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

There is also the "Infinity" range of inflatable kayaks which have just been launched by "Palm" ,one of the UKs leading kayak and equipment manufacturers.

They are a little more expensive than most on here tend to spend at £450 to £550 for a double but are very tough and we've seen Palm thoroughly prototyping the models before going into production. They do have absolutely the best backrest/seat.

As far as I'm aware, only Gumotex produce single skin inflatable kayaks, this does have it's advantages as has been mentioned on here, but they are also more expensive than Sea Eagles and most of the Sevylor kayaks. They are also in very short supply at present.

There are great bargains to be had online with Sevylor kayaks, this is due to the wide scope of the dealer network adding (too much?) competitiveness. Infinity and Gumotex tend to be only sold through canoe and kayak dealers, as do all of the much more expensive ranges

Also consider folding kayaks - if price is no obstacle! You will get better performance than an inflatable, some are very light and quick to assemble and probably smaller than an inflatable packed; others are much more substantial. A quick search will bring up the ones available.

Personally I always take our rotomoulded all-round kayaks on the roof as it gives me the option to paddle in much more exposed conditions than possible with an inflatable.

Kev


----------

